
Apply HN: RRR Channel-Based Anonymous Social App for Believers - botw
The purpose is to provide a specific platform&#x2F;media for believers to restore, recover, rebuild and socialize duration their up&#x2F;down times, or when they arrive at a new place.<p>Users register their basic profiles with voluntary confessions, locations, interests. Users can join public or private channels. Channels are created around topics like prayers, worship, singles, family, marriage, autopsy, debt, therapy, locations, etc. Privileged users can created their own channels. Users can post text&#x2F;image&#x2F;voice&#x2F;video in channels. Users can chat with text&#x2F;voice&#x2F;video.<p>The basic service is free. The business model is membership fee for seminars, professional services and therapies, adds-on services, and donation. Revenue is for sustaining continued app operation.
======
marco_guate
It´s always tricky to mix faith and business. I´m assuming Christian.

------
analognoise
Believers in...what?

~~~
LeoSolaris
Self sacrifice?

